# My new shay



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

My new shay just arrived from Quisenberry Station today. Thank you Royce. 

This thing is outstanding. It looks great and runs flawlessly. 

I am told that I am lucky to have it run so great out of the box??? Everyone has told me that I would be adjusting the timing. Has anyone else had any issues such as that? 

I did have one question. What is this? And I'm not referring to the manual ha ha. It looks as if it is an extension or something along those lines? It came wrapped up in the same wrapping as the extension for filling the butane. 

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk184/GFDMatt/tubing.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i] 


Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like the blowdown to release pressure from the boiler when you're done running. You could do the same thing with your lubricator drain, but that can be a bit messy. I'm not sure where this is installed on the shay, but i'm sure someone else here on MLS has more details about how to go about doing that.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

They used to come prebent to fit.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm. I've got no idea where the fitting would even go? Maybe it's something they discontinued yet still supplied the part?


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the three cyl Shay, and I got nothing extra with mine I have no clue what that would be for. the tube that length would seem too long for anywhere on the Shay. When I got mine I needed the water level glass and o-ring. the o-ring was missing and the glass was broken. Accucraft sent a couple new glasses and some o-rings no problem. I do have other issues with mine, smoke box door does noes not close tight, I tried bending the spring but still not good enough, and the condesate from the cold cylinders draining from the bottom of the smokebox melts the track ties when i first open the steam valve to get it moving. Otherwise when it warms up it runs good.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey John, thats odd. I wonder why I would get it then? I noticed that I did NOT get a water glass with mine. I also noticed that there is only one plug on the boiler that I assume would be for the water glass? Shouldn't there be two? Or does the top tie in with the steam line...or come off the manifold?


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

I would think there should be two plugs for a water level glass installation.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I know i've seen pictures of the 2 cylinder shay with the blowdown installed, but I had no idea how they installed it, or what they went through to do so.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt,

The part you show is indeed the plumbing to install a blowdown. On the right rear of the loco, next to the bunker, ther is a hole to install the business end of the blowdown. The other end installs with the banjo bolt into that plug on the boiler. Accucraft used to install these at the factory... not sure why they stopped. But you have all the parts to install it yourself. The 2 cylinder Shays do not come with a sight glass. Also, I have never had to retune a 2 cylinder Shay from the factory. The 3 cylinder models usually do require a retune though.

Call me tonight and I will walk you through the installation of the blowdown if desired. 

Glad you are happy with your new Shay. 
Best regards,
Royce


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt
At the minimum it can be used to steam clean your engine....


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Matt, 

Happy steaming. My two-cylinder open cab is one of my favorite engines -- runs well and generally takes care ot itself. I wrapped the burner, which gives me less noise and better heat and I have a Gathman Spitnator to install, to cut down on the slobbering, but really a great engine straight out of the box. 

Boil More Water, Mike


----------

